# Garfy's Dark Eldar Army Shot



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Army pic so far. 1026pts. No HQ yet, that's next month's model.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

your DE look amazing as always Garfy!

cant wait to see more... mine are going very slow due to RL issues... but I did buy a bat wing so its going.

+rep!


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I've ordered the Jetfighter, but can't paint it until August as part of my monthly 1 unit a month project over on the painted dragon. July will see me paint my archon conversion. Here's a sneak peek for Heresy...


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

The Archon looks good, if you're into badass poses I guess. My only critique (and I never thought I would EVER give you any critique) is that the cape looks a little to static for someone that just took a running leap into a spike full of heads. The cape should be flowing more behind her, a little more parallel to the ground OR wrapping around her as the momentum stops when she jumped on the heads.


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

wow! your DE look amazing! cant wait to see more.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

BOO!~ You suck. Hahaha. Just kidding. Love your work. You're starting to get me motivated to painting my own DE. I have them basecoated... >.<
Though I really do have to agree with the cape not being as dynamic as the model. It seems the cape is made out of really really heavy material or something.

One question where did you get the plastic skulls for her base? I still need some for my Skulltaker's base and I kind of don't like GW's metal pack of skulls.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Now Gareth would i be right to think that is a conversion for lady malys?


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a generic Archon. Malys has a fan and a sword I think.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Malys has a fan and her special sword, yup. she is also one of the most useless HQ for DE ever


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

> Just a generic Archon. Malys has a fan and a sword I think.


Oh yeah sorry Gareth i forgot she had the fan



KhainiteAssassin said:


> Malys has a fan and her special sword, yup. she is also one of the most useless HQ for DE ever


KA i was trying to figure out away to build her cos i want her as my archon but i went for a standard one instead.


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow your DE are phenomenal!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Wow! Great painting! Always a treat to see a nice army shot like that!


----------



## Blue (Dec 7, 2010)

Beautiful force there bud. Great cohesive army shot. Awesome blending on the vehicles...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The painting is just wonderful mate! I am going to have to agree with lav on the cape though. Looks a little static for a model that is otherwise dynamic.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a little bonus for heresy because you guys are always so nice to me.

Here are my pain tokens. I use dice in a mound of bloody victims to show the number of tokens. I like the idea of the unit slaughtering and torturing the enemy and then throwing them into a pile ready to be hooked onto chain snares for the journey back to Commorragh.


I've ordered red dice to replace the ones in the picture.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Are they made out of Fantasy zombies and green stuff? and btw fantastic original Idea.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

pain token models...awesome idea and well done!

Could we get a close up of the Talos? I havnt seen a professionally painted one that wasnt from GW yet.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

He had it on an earlier thread I have pulled up the pics from it for you.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

god that looks good. Is the black dry brushed with a brighter color or is it a mix of colors?


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

By the Emperor that Talos is insane!


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I know they're supposed to be evil, but... But they look so colorful and _chewy_!

That is supposed to be a compliment too, just a heads up- albeit a very strange one.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome stuff Gareth. Always look forward to seeing your stuff. Exceptional work mate, keep it up!


----------

